# Ralink rt5572 USB

## ursusca

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to setup my TP-LINK TL-WDN3200 adapter. lsusb can see the device.

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:5572 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5572 Wireless Adapter
```

I've  downloaded the Ralink rt5572 USB driver from the Ralink website  and installed it. But when I modprobe it I'm getting the following error:

```
gentoobeaver DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022 # modprobe rt5572sta

FATAL: Error inserting rt5572sta (/lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5572sta.ko): Invalid module format
```

```
dmesg

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

rt5572sta: no symbol version for module_layout

```

```

gentoobeaver DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022 # modinfo /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5572sta.ko

filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5572sta.ko

version:        2.6.1.3

license:        GPL

description:    RT2870 Wireless Lan Linux Driver

author:         Paul Lin <paul_lin@ralinktech.com>

srcversion:     0437D721DA31F3109C8F9D3

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A13d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C1Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A32d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp5572d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v057Cp8501d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p2126d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p2182d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p2181d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p2180d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p2104d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04DAp23F6d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04DAp1801d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04DAp1800d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A42d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A32d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A22d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v043Ep7A12d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C1Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C1Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C19d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C15d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3329d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3365d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp5372d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp5370d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2019pED19d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0E66p0021d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1875p7733d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0067d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0846p9012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v7392p7733d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3573d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p20DDd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApB511d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0050d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3370d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0068d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0066d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0065d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1737p0079d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13B1p002Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1690p0761d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0930p0A07d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1690p0764d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v167Bp4001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p0284d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1690p0744d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1690p0740d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04BBp0944d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0042d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0041d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9801d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3572d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApB511d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2001p3C1Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1EDAp2210d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1EDAp2012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0586p343Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0586p341Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0586p341Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0789p0166d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07FAp7712d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3329d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3321d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3307d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApA703d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p0282d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p821Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p3821d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p822Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p871Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p3871d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p3822d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p6899d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p870Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p3870d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p899Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v203Dp14A9d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1784d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v20B8p8888d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v203Dp1480d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04BBp0948d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04BBp0947d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04BBp0945d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p0283d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p5257d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1D4Dp0011d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1D4Dp000Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1D4Dp000Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C17d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C16d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C0Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C0Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C0Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C0Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1EDAp2310d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1EDAp2012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1A32p0304d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v7392p4085d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v7392p7711d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8p3072d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8p3071d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8p3070d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2019p5201d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2019pAB25d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1044p800Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3305d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3273d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9709d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9708d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9707d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9706d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9705d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9703d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApA702d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApA701d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083Ap7511d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v18C5p0012d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C12d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p005Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0047d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0048d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0042d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p003Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p822Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p871Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p822Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p871Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p3820d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3072d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3071d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp3070d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DB0p6899d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v100Dp9031d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp815Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0411p00E8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1737p0071d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1737p0070d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v7392p7717d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v7392p7718d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p0282d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v5A57p0280d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1690p0740d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04E8p2018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C09d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1482p3C09d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp815Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp805Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v157Ep300Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v129Bp1828d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0E66p0003d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0E66p0001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v15C5p0008d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083Ap6618d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3247d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C25d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0471p200Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9702d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1740p9701d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CDEp0025d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0586p3416d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CDEp0022d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083Ap7522d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083Ap8522d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApA618d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083ApB522d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v15A9p0006d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v1044p800Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07AAp003Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07AAp003Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07AAp002Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C27d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C23d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v050Dp8053d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C07d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C11d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3C09d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2019pED06d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C28d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v14B2p3C06d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p002Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p002Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p002Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0017d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1742d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1732d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B05p1731d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v177Fp0302d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0789p0164d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0789p0163d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0789p0162d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v083Ap7512d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p003Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0DF6p0039d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8p2770d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07B8p2870d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp2870d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v148Fp2770d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        

vermagic:       3.5.7-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           mac:rt28xx: wireless mac addr (charp)
```

I do not know what to do from here. But what could be wrong?

Thanks.

----------

## ursusca

I've tried to rebuild the module and noticed the warning message:

```
Warning: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo/Modules.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions. 
```

The kernel had the CONFIG_MODVERSIONS option enabled. I've disabled it and rebuild my kernel.

----------

## ursusca

I've compiled and installed the drivers. My system tells me that I am connected to the network. I can see it even on my router, but still I have no internet access. I can’t ping internal or external IPs. Any suggestion?

Thanks,

----------

## ursusca

I've tried to disable security on my router and it was working without it but I'd like to use security. I have a wpa2 personal with AES encryption wireless network. 

 This is my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
..........

# WiFi

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dwext -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

config_ra0="192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_ra0="default via 192.168.1.1"

```

The /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

eapol_version=1

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="Beaver"

        psk="<password-key>"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

#network={

#        ssid="Beaver"

#        key_mgmt=NONE

#        priority=5

#}

```

And the log file is:

```

Initializing interface 'ra0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

eapol_version=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Beaver'

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 90:f6:52:0c:1d:ec

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Added interface ra0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Daemonize..                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

CTRL_IFACE - ra0 - wait for monitor to attach                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00                                                                                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                                                                                                                                                                                           

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

     42 65 61 76 65 72                                 Beaver                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Received 2165 bytes of scan results (11 BSSes)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

BSS: Start scan result update 1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 SSID 'Beaver'                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00                                                                                                                                                                   

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:26:f3:1c:c7:19 SSID 'HIBERNIA1'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:26:f3:1c:c7:1a SSID ''

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 38:60:77:3a:62:2a SSID 'Rogers96661'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 78:cd:8e:c1:9c:ea SSID ''

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 78:cd:8e:c1:9c:e9 SSID 'GNewland'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID c0:83:0a:0f:08:51 SSID 'omarbelarbi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:26:50:ff:64:b1 SSID 'Atilla2012'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 20:cf:30:b7:ad:3e SSID 'MyNetwork'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID c4:3d:c7:ae:c9:12 SSID 'Showgirl2'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:13:f7:36:e0:e8 SSID 'Rebael'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 ssid='Beaver' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 ssid='Beaver'

Trying to associate with 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 (SSID='Beaver' freq=2437 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c07 len=56

AssocReq IE wireless event - hexdump(len=40): 00 06 42 65 61 76 65 72 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=40): 00 06 42 65 61 76 65 72 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): a5 78 d4 b9 47 0c 5b bc a5 0a 2d 05 0a b3 93 ef aa 37 58 d2 d6 52 66 89 4d c5 99 5b 5c 65 47 cf

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 fa 6c 9c 36 6d 0a 10 61 79 dc 78 b9 4c 9a 01 af

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 fa 6c 9c 36 6d 0a 10 61 79 dc 78 b9 4c 9a 01 af

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): fa 6c 9c 36 6d 0a 10 61 79 dc 78 b9 4c 9a 01 af

RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 84 50 bd d3 15 b2 d1 c5 2c 43 a0 9a c8 9c 53 dc 47 b7 62 7a 33 6b a7 bb 53 41 73 e3 ea 71 0a 97

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=90:f6:52:0c:1d:ec A2=2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): a5 78 d4 b9 47 0c 5b bc a5 0a 2d 05 0a b3 93 ef aa 37 58 d2 d6 52 66 89 4d c5 99 5b 5c 65 47 cf

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): aa 37 58 d2 d6 52 66 89 4d c5 99 5b 5c 65 47 d1

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): d0 19 4e 14 bb 07 42 f8 05 54 88 76 6b 21 a5 7f

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): f2 36 e7 77 fa 3f 6a 62 e3 75 4e d0 4c fa 0f 77 7f 9a 16 7d 68 06 79 51 79 8d 97 29 bc 55 5f f7 82 95 cf ee ae b7 2f 85 13 95 08 bb 66 1b a4 32 2d ad f3 11 d7 bb f1 88

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 42 a6 ae 2f b0 91 df 2d d8 a0 66 a1 a7 b9 3a c7 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 2c:b0:5d:43:5f:f2 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 37 34 35 37 2d 31 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ra0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING

```

Is anybody can help  to get the security working?

Thanks,

----------

